# Harry Stamps Obituary



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*Harry Weathersby Stamps*
December 19, 1932 -- March 9, 2013
Long Beach

Harry Weathersby Stamps, ladies' man, foodie, natty dresser, and accomplished traveler, died on Saturday, March 9, 2013.

Harry was locally sourcing his food years before chefs in California starting using cilantro and arugula (both of which he hated). For his signature bacon and tomato sandwich, he procured 100% all white Bunny Bread from Georgia, Blue Plate mayonnaise from New Orleans, Sauer's black pepper from Virginia, home grown tomatoes from outside Oxford, and Tennessee's Benton bacon from his bacon-of-the-month subscription. As a point of pride, he purported to remember every meal he had eaten in his 80 years of life.

Read more here: http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/sunherald/obituary.aspx?pid=163538353#fbLoggedOut#storylink=cpy


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Was this posted in the right forum?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Please read the link ... or at least the first post for a hint at what the link contains.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Sorry just don't get the joke.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

yosoyellobo said:


> Sorry just don't get the joke.


I'm with you!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's a humorous article, not a joke with a punchline.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

The funniest part is the last paragraph about Daylight Saving Time.

Of course Standard Time is now a misnomer as DST takes up almost eight months of the year. And Daylight Time really doesn't save any daylight or time. I suggest "Sun Time" and "Sun +1" Time as alternatives for ST and DT.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

For those who want to know more behind the humorous obituary:
http://www.sunherald.com/2013/03/14/4529060/raise-your-glass-to-harry-stamps.html

Yes, it is a chuckle instead of a crude joke.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Sometimes an amusing story that brings forth a smile and a quiet chuckle provides a respite from the tedium of the day. Harry Stamp's obituary is one of those.

As noted in Wikipedia, laughter is considered a visual expression of a number of positive emotional states, such as joy, mirth, happiness, relief, etc. A guffaw is not required.


----------

